# Need Help



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey yall I got my 9 point done back in 2006. Anyways it was done by a place called Reasonable mounts in the Downriver area. I was referred to him by the guy that processes my deer. Anyways I am wanting it fixed. The guy did crappy work. The stitching on the back is a big bulge. I know I should not have accepted it the way it was. But they also ruined the rest of the hide that I wanted tan. So in no way was I gonna let them try to fix there work. I know it is 5 years old now. But I am hoping I can get it fixed. I normally would ask my nieghbor to do it. But he is so backed up right now. 

I am willing to travel with the current mount to be looked at by a professional and see what it would cost to be fixed.


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes it can be fixed, but be prepared for a complete remount. At the village taxidermist in Metamora I would charge 450 plus the cost of a new cape. 

From my DROID dammit!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I take mine to Scott Chandlers taxidermy in Trenton. He does excellent work but I have never had anything repaired. If you see his work you won't be disappointed.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

